# Another 7 string build



## Andrew_B (Jan 1, 2010)

hello again, 

i started a build two or three weeks ago,
iv been posting progress on another forum, but thought you guys might be interested 

the timber im using is called Makore,
i bought some a while ago because i thought it looked really good...

and well this is a prototype to see how stable makore is and how it takes finish (not that im great at finishing lol)

if i like the way the makore works, i will probably do a majority of my future builds with it, its real nice on the eye balls 


i have got my hands on a couple of new tools since my last builds, so my process has changed a bit... hence the constant prototyping...

pics?

after some thought, i figured out a way to get two neck blanks out of the one slab...







chop chop






two very nice LMI two way truss rods.... 
i will be using these from now on, nicest rods i have come across..






found these two going at it on my bandsaw... 








i had some scrap laying around, so i made up a jig to cut my headstock angles 











a little bit of planing and sanding, and they are done







then i glued the headtock on... but it seems i didnt take a photo of that..

so onto routing the truss rod channel..











the makore has a nice shimmer to it






body template (i changed it a bit later on)






i dont ussually do this kind of thing.... nor will i do it again (i hate centre joins... but it was the only bit of makore i had left)











plane





check





scribble





sand











as i said, i wont be doing this again... lol
and i dont suggest anyon else do it...
the two yellow clamps are their so there isnt a shit load of pressure on the lower horn...






28 strings anyone? 











i swore on the last 7 i did that i would never use a mape board again....
but this one has been hangig around and nees to get out of my sight.. lol






new machine 






and a couple of other things






my workshop was looking like a ryobi warehouse that day.... 










i made this bridge plate a long time ago, and its been sitting in my parts drawer ever since... thought i would use it till my hardware arrives..






mark neck taper






rough cut





sand






bind.... good way to use up an old roll of electrical tape that somone left in the sun... saves on masking tape lol






i have always wanted to do this!!!!!!
this is my first real neck build with the bandsaw... 











nothing wasted, the offcut will be used for matchin cavity covers 






i thought matching makore binding would be sweet.... we shall see...





















hres a pic of th australin sky on new yeas eve.... i was bored, and the clouds looked interesting so i took a pic lol






thats all....

going wood shopping tomorrow i think,
so ill get back to this and my other builds on monday


----------



## trippled (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow looks really cool, cool body design there.
Whatwould be the finish\top?


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 1, 2010)

trippled said:


> Wow looks really cool, cool body design there.
> Whatwould be the finish\top?


 
cheers 

hmm i hadnt thought about putting a top on it... good idea man, 
i might look into that 

i think i might do a french polish on it,
unless i can get some nitro and a spray gun, 
i have a compressor now...


----------



## Daemon (Jan 2, 2010)

Always, clean work 

When u'll make a quilted top ? x)
Can't wait for the end, looks sexy like ever =P


----------



## Wretched (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 2, 2010)

Daemon said:


> Always, clean work
> 
> When u'll make a quilted top ? x)
> Can't wait for the end, looks sexy like ever =P


 
lol you and your bloody quilted tops....

i dnt care for fiured or quilted maple, 
imo it is becoming the new standard  

if i had a request for a figured top i would go with figured euchalypt, to support aussie wood 



Wretched said:


> Awesome work.


 
cheers man


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 2, 2010)

Shit rules


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 2, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> Shit rules


 
thanks man


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 3, 2010)

...I like the shape.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 3, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> ...I like the shape.


 


lol yea great comment man...


----------



## Rick In Pa (Jan 3, 2010)

This is looking great! I love build threads, I'll be following this one, keep up the great work!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 3, 2010)

Now! that's a great! looking guitar.
Very clean work mate.
Keep it up.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 3, 2010)

Rick In Pa said:


> This is looking great! I love build threads, I'll be following this one, keep up the great work!


 
thanks man

ill have some udates in a few hours i think....

sitting in my workshop designing a jig for gluing up scarf joints, whata pain in th ass 



Alex-D33 said:


> Now! that's a great! looking guitar.
> Very clean work mate.
> Keep it up.


 
thanks for kind words


----------



## Fred (Jan 3, 2010)

Great work so far, Andrew! Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 3, 2010)

Fred said:


> Great work so far, Andrew! Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out.


 

thanks man 

im also looking foward to seeing how it comes out, aswell as the other 3 im building at the moment


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2010)

looks really, really promising so far  good Job


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 3, 2010)

Apophis said:


> looks really, really promising so far  good Job


 
thanks man


----------



## audibleE (Jan 4, 2010)

Once again, the lines, shape and contours of the body are going to be fantasic. You have a great sense of form and function. Have you seen the 2010 RG7? The angles on the body look suspiciously like yours. Hmmm? In any even. I'd buy one of yours over an Ibby, if one was available. Help out the little guy on the block sort of thing.

Keep it up!


----------



## SjPedro (Jan 4, 2010)

this is just amazing. Makes me wish I had the time and resources to do this. 

I would try to make myself a Musicman JP 7 clone though 


(I got this obcession on this particular guitar)


----------



## Elysian (Jan 4, 2010)

Love the body design, gorgeous.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 4, 2010)

audibleE said:


> Once again, the lines, shape and contours of the body are going to be fantasic. You have a great sense of form and function. Have you seen the 2010 RG7? The angles on the body look suspiciously like yours. Hmmm? In any even. I'd buy one of yours over an Ibby, if one was available. Help out the little guy on the block sort of thing.
> 
> Keep it up!


 
thanks man, its omments like the above that make me want to keep building 

i dont think i have seen the 2010 rg7, where can i find some pics? 





SjPedro said:


> this is just amazing. Makes me wish I had the time and resources to do this.
> 
> I would try to make myself a Musicman JP 7 clone though
> 
> ...


 
thanks 

and you never know.... maybe one day you will build yor own guitar 



Elysian said:


> Love the body design, gorgeous.


 
thanks 
why do i see no recent builds from you?


----------



## audibleE (Jan 4, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> thanks man, its omments like the above that make me want to keep building
> 
> i dont think i have seen the 2010 rg7, where can i find some pics?









C'mon... how much for one of your guitars.


----------



## yacker (Jan 4, 2010)

I really like watching your build threads....so cool, so informative. If you don't mind me asking, what brand and model band saw are you are using?


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 4, 2010)

eeekk  ibanez needs to hire a new design team 

i like to think my designs are a bit more tasteful and flowing than that 


i dont know when/if i will be taking orders, id like to get a couple more prototypes built, 
as i mentioned earlier in the thread, everytime i get a new machine/tool, my build process changes, and my jigs change,
so untill i have a setup im happy with, i refuse to sell any of these gutars 
alot of expensive practice... lol



yacker said:


> I really like watching your build threads....so cool, so informative. If you don't mind me asking, what brand and model band saw are you are using?


 
thanks man,
and no worries, ask as many questions as you want 

my bandsaw is an old 14inch Hare & Forbes Co

i was actually in the market for something a little bigger...
but it came up for sale for $275!!!!!
so i jumped on it, you just cant say no to bandsaw in perfect condition with a new motor, and new wheels, and 7 or 8 free blades for that low a price...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 4, 2010)

Huzzah! More Andrew build


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 5, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Huzzah! More Andrew build


 

hahaha hey man... wheres my headstock decals! back to work 

finished up the fretboard today,

planed the sides of the binding down to where i want them











planed, just needs a few swipes over the sandpaper on my marble table top and its done






pretty lame update today lol,

will be tapering the neck tomorrow 

will update then 

im also wanting to try an inlay


----------



## leandroab (Jan 5, 2010)

This is awesome..

I love your build threads.. Always clean and professional..

Need to get my guitar project going


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 5, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I love your build threads.. Always clean and professional..


this

I like your bindings...I hate plastic on guitars but I like bindings, so this is a great option.
damn...I need tools, maybe I get a work in a couple of weeks, and I will not buy a new guitar like I been gasing for a year. Will buy tools and harware, and build my own axes.
thanks for sharing the info and pics of the process, are really useful to me.


----------



## yacker (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> thanks man,
> and no worries, ask as many questions as you want
> 
> my bandsaw is an old 14inch Hare & Forbes Co
> ...



Wow, that sounds like a really awesome deal. I definitely haven't found any deals like that in my area. I'm trying to figure out what tools I want to buy so I can get started on building. Do you think a band saw with a 14in throat or larger is necessary for guitar building? I know you had mentioned somewhere that you started off using a jigsaw for a while, but I'm trying to figure out what I need to shop for in a band saw. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 5, 2010)

leandroab said:


> This is awesome..
> 
> I love your build threads.. Always clean and professional..
> 
> Need to get my guitar project going


 
i didnt think i was very professional but thanks 

you should get your build project going  



MaKo´s Tethan;1802447 said:


> this
> 
> I like your bindings...I hate plastic on guitars but I like bindings, so this is a great option.
> damn...I need tools, maybe I get a work in a couple of weeks, and I will not buy a new guitar like I been gasing for a year. Will buy tools and harware, and build my own axes.
> thanks for sharing the info and pics of the process, are really useful to me.


 
yea im not into plastic either,
i like wooden bindng,
this one has a bit of figure in it 

you should buy some tools man 
building is fun 




yacker said:


> Wow, that sounds like a really awesome deal. I definitely haven't found any deals like that in my area. I'm trying to figure out what tools I want to buy so I can get started on building. Do you think a band saw with a 14in throat or larger is necessary for guitar building? I know you had mentioned somewhere that you started off using a jigsaw for a while, but I'm trying to figure out what I need to shop for in a band saw. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


 
hell yea, it was the deal of the year!! hahaha i doubt i'll ever get a deal like that again... 

14inch is perfect for guitar building, 
the only reasn i would like a bigger one is because i also do alot of other carpentry work and resawing 

takes a damn long time to learn how to tune the bloody thing though!!
and having to re set it up everytime i swap from resaw blade to smaller blades, what a pain in the ass..... lol


i know a couple of people (hufshmid being one) who use smaller bandsaws (12inch i think or 9)
you can probably get a small one like that for 200bux or less,
you just gotta go slow and not stress your blades...

i did indeed start off with a jigsaw, 
i used to rough cut all my bodies and necks with the jigsaw then clean it all up with the router/templates
it works, just takes time, should never force the saw, let it do the cutting.

hmm are you sure you want a bandsaw?
i always suggest that people that are just starting to build start off with the basic tools, and if it works out, upgrade from there
also you need to make sure you have the space,


im assuming you havnt built before? 
if you have built before, then you will probably know most of whatever i say 

id say the main tool you will want is a router, and a few different sized straight bearing bits, also some sheets of MDF to make templates 

now this is where a jigsaw actually does come in handy....
sometimes when i buy big sheets of mdf to make templates, i cant lift the damn things to cut on the bandsaw.....
so i use the jigsaw to rough cut the sheet into manageable sizes 


i could write a whole list of tools.... but i need to go to sleep 

updates in a few hours, finishng the trussrod slot and installing the trussrod and gluing on the fretboard and maybe designing an inlay idea


----------



## yacker (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> hell yea, it was the deal of the year!! hahaha i doubt i'll ever get a deal like that again...
> 
> 14inch is perfect for guitar building,
> the only reasn i would like a bigger one is because i also do alot of other carpentry work and resawing
> ...


Thanks for the info!

I haven't built before, but I've definitely be reading up and looking into getting into it. I happened to get a Ryobi 9in band saw for Christmas (definitely one of the cheaper band saws) and I've been more or less just trying to figure out if it is even up to the task of guitar building or if I should upgrade to something bigger. The reviews on it aren't the most favorable, but I guess I just need something to get the job done...I won't be using it every day of the year. With that said, I figure if the band saw is what you eventually upgrade to and I already have one I might as well not go down to the jigsaw...I'll either stick with what I have or pour some money into a better band saw. 

There are of course loads of other tools to invest in, but band saws are what I'm investigating at the moment. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 6, 2010)

yacker said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I haven't built before, but I've definitely be reading up and looking into getting into it. I happened to get a Ryobi 9in band saw for Christmas (definitely one of the cheaper band saws) and I've been more or less just trying to figure out if it is even up to the task of guitar building or if I should upgrade to something bigger. The reviews on it aren't the most favorable, but I guess I just need something to get the job done...I won't be using it every day of the year. With that said, I figure if the band saw is what you eventually upgrade to and I already have one I might as well not go down to the jigsaw...I'll either stick with what I have or pour some money into a better band saw.
> 
> There are of course loads of other tools to invest in, but band saws are what I'm investigating at the moment. Thanks for the help.


 
no worries,

we have ryobi stuff over here, i have a fair few ryobi items.. decent gear
probably not up to the task of heavy everyday use like a mojority of my other tools get... but they arent bad, besides you get a 1 or 2 year warranty dont you 

i reckon if you set that 9 inch bandsaw up properly and use a scrolling or smaller blade it will do the job, just go slow and bolt it down to something..
and expect blade breaks.... blades would only be like 10bux... so grab a handful,
iv never broken a blade but it happens

im just saying, stick to the basics, and upgrade as you go,
you will see when you start building, you will start to think about what tools would be bettter for certain stages of the building process,
and you will adapt your own building method from there

remember, the less money you spend on tools, the more you can spend on wood... lol wll thats howit works for me at the moment

with the bandsaw, it might be an idea to do some small projects with it so you get the hang of using it and setting it up properly,
bandsawn boxes, and just getting scrap wood and drawing random lines along it and following them, its all good practice, helps you judge blade wander and the speed to push your wood through the saw,
defenetly beats wrecking a good bit of wood by cutting over a line...


----------



## SjPedro (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it's time you make your own brand of guitars. 
Something like Andrew B 7's lol 

Judging by this thread I know that a couple of people here would buy them!

I know I would and that's the biggest damn compliment I can make to you


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 6, 2010)

update time.....

getting ready to taper the neck and glue the fingerboard on...
i always use two small pins to locate its position and stop it from sliding while clamping
















walk over to my bandsaw and trim it up

and put 3 small globs of silicone in the rout just as security that it doesnt move or rattle, (but this trussrod wont rattle... great design) 
and fit the trussrod in its slot











pretty damn nice bandsaw cuts!







getting my clamps ready and looking for my new bottle of glue, i finally finished the old one






glue time


























i masked of the edges of the fingerboard this time to see if it would elp with cleanup..











left to dry...

come back today.... and clean up the sides of the neck

oh no.. finerprints.. lol better wipe it down so you can see what an awesome idea the matching binding was 














































thats all for now....

tomorrow i will probaly rout the neck pocket and get started on the body 

thanks for looking guys


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 6, 2010)

looks nice.


----------



## yacker (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice Andrew! 

I will most likely end up doing what you recommended, just work with what I have and try to learn the tools and upgrade from there. I'm probably just going to hit one of my local stores to get some cheap wood and practice cutting with the thing, then I'll eventually upgrade as I see fit. 

I like the progress pictures too. The build looks like it's going well, and I like being able to see how things are being done.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 6, 2010)

tubarao guitars said:


> looks nice.


 
cheers man 



yacker said:


> Thanks for all the advice Andrew!
> 
> I will most likely end up doing what you recommended, just work with what I have and try to learn the tools and upgrade from there. I'm probably just going to hit one of my local stores to get some cheap wood and practice cutting with the thing, then I'll eventually upgrade as I see fit.
> 
> I like the progress pictures too. The build looks like it's going well, and I like being able to see how things are being done.


 
no worries,
glad to help

id say if you can get it... get some mahogany...
its easy to work... and easy on tools


----------



## Ram150023 (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice!!! Like the binding a lot! A nice natural stain to darken the wood a bit and it will set that maple board off nicely!! Keep it up!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 6, 2010)

Your binding looks excellent!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 6, 2010)

Jesus hemorrhaging christ dude. You've become a pic posting whore. Lucky your pics are worth posting, or there'd be hell to pay.















I like you and your designs. Cut me a deal today.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 6, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> Very nice!!! Like the binding a lot! A nice natural stain to darken the wood a bit and it will set that maple board off nicely!! Keep it up!


 
cheers 

no stain, the wood should come up really nice under a clear coat,
the purpose of this was to build with a new wood and show it off 




Customisbetter said:


> Your binding looks excellent!


 
thanks man 



TheSixthWheel said:


> Jesus hemorrhaging christ dude. You've become a pic posting whore. Lucky your pics are worth posting, or there'd be hell to pay.


 
LOL
i like taking pics.... 




> I like you and your designs. Cut me a deal today.


 
done


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 11, 2010)

this build has been on hold, well cause im lazy, and im planing a setneck tele/esquire build, and a baritone 6 build, and i am trying to come up with an inlay design to try out and im trying to come up with my headstock decals and get them printed... (proving hard)


anyways,
i am loving this body design after some hand sanding....
so i got out my end mounted bearing bit, put a bit of mdf on the back of the body with double sided tape, and made a copy for future builds 












and well the body and neck have just been sitting around waiting for me to get back to them 











i got me a new saw to cut some inlays though 






hopefully i will get a bit of work done tomorrow and will have some real progress pics for you guys


----------



## Elysian (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, love the matching binding, that was a great idea!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 11, 2010)

Elysian said:


> Wow, love the matching binding, that was a great idea!


 

thanks man 

i love it,
gives the illusion the fingerboard is inlayed into the neck, really cool


----------



## Elysian (Jan 11, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> thanks man
> 
> i love it,
> gives the illusion the fingerboard is inlayed into the neck, really cool



Just had a cool idea based on the matched binding idea... Bevel the sides of the fretboard, and glue the matched binding on at an angle, then just have it so the binding and fretboard meet at the very edge of the fretboard, so it looks like the fretboard is just a sliver.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 11, 2010)

Elysian said:


> Just had a cool idea based on the matched binding idea... Bevel the sides of the fretboard, and glue the matched binding on at an angle, then just have it so the binding and fretboard meet at the very edge of the fretboard, so it looks like the fretboard is just a sliver.


 
hmm that sounds interesting,
sounds like a pain in the ass though 

you try it and tell me how it goes


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great man! I really like your designs that I have seen so far.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 11, 2010)

this build is epic! im regretting getting a rosewood fingerboard for my 8 build atm, that maple looks stunning. I might take a leaf out of your book for that binding! ive never bound before though.... might need to practice. i might upload some pix. specs are going to be cool though (i hope)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice work dude!

Good to see a build thread on my first morning back at work, helps ease the pain


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 12, 2010)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks great man! I really like your designs that I have seen so far.


 

thanks 
more designs to come 



tonywozere said:


> this build is epic! im regretting getting a rosewood fingerboard for my 8 build atm, that maple looks stunning. I might take a leaf out of your book for that binding! ive never bound before though.... might need to practice. i might upload some pix. specs are going to be cool though (i hope)


 
cheers man

and dont regret it...
rosewood is great,
chek this neck out that i bult (mahogany neck, rosewood board, small inlay dots along edge)
sorry i cant find a better pic...












i reckon it would be easier to just taper your board if this is your first neck build/or fret job, 
you will need to buy a set for tang notchers if you want to do binding and from memory, they are a bit expensive?
its also harder to clean the slots before fretting with a bound board
just a heads up  
but if you want to do it, thats sweet, just take your time and draw it up 



Raoul Duke said:


> Nice work dude!
> 
> Good to see a build thread on my first morning back at work, helps ease the pain


 
hahaha cheers man

how hot was it today man....

i was SO HOT HERE that i couldnt do any work.... the double sided tape i use to stck my templates down started shifting 
luckily i tested it before i go my router out 

wont be able to do any work untill this heat fucks off   

pics
cause im bored and dieing of heat here


























and thats where we stay untill it is cooler


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 13, 2010)

routed the neck pocket

boys..... do me a favor and dont work if your not feeling 100%

cause stupid mistakes are made lol

i put the neck in the wrong position when i stuck the templates on
the neck is straight, but it was meant to be another cm or so into the body,
i even had a pencil mark tellng me where it was meant to go... 

but shit happens....
the pocket is nice and the neck will set in fine 
just a lil less bdy wood on th treble side of the neck..

another lesson learned 

will not be dong anymore work on this until i get some machine heads, ferrules and possibly an emg

in the meantime i have some other projects 

anyways, pics....






















now....im not one to build copies....

but i have a bunch of parts laying around, so im going to use them....
but it will have my own lil twists on it....
one being a set neck,
another being the scarfed headstock
gotta decide on a headstock design
shall be fun...


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 13, 2010)

nice job! of course i keep forgetting your having summer! theres still a bit of snow on the ground here. so its a bit cold :/ yep its my second build so im just going a bit crazy. i have a couple hundred quid left for the build so i might invest. this project is looking really awesome! looking forward to updates.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 13, 2010)

This is looking awesome so far.. I'm looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 13, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> nice job! of course i keep forgetting your having summer! theres still a bit of snow on the ground here. so its a bit cold :/ yep its my second build so im just going a bit crazy. i have a couple hundred quid left for the build so i might invest. this project is looking really awesome! looking forward to updates.


 
cheers

and yes it is summer and we are hating it 

i wouldnt mind some coldness.... lol 

i can monitor the temperature if it was cold...
i cant monitor shit when its so hot... fuck i can barely move 

having money to spend is always a good thing, 
i wouldnt mind some money 



s_k_mullins said:


> This is looking awesome so far.. I'm looking forward to seeing more pics!


 
thanks 

updates when nick sends me machine heads, so if theres no updates for a while, you blame him


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah thats true. shit i cant stand heat, anything over 25 centigrade and im like fuuuuuuuck, but it rains here all the time so thats ok. yeah i got this engineering scholarship thing-£250 a year for stuff related to engineering/making stuff. dead handy! doesnt mean i dont get poor. climbing does that to your wallet. i need a job


----------



## Wretched (Jan 13, 2010)

Bet you're glad it's cooler today!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Wretched said:


> Bet you're glad it's cooler today!



Our weather has been all over the shop lately hasn't it


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 14, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> yeah thats true. shit i cant stand heat, anything over 25 centigrade and im like fuuuuuuuck, but it rains here all the time so thats ok. yeah i got this engineering scholarship thing-£250 a year for stuff related to engineering/making stuff. dead handy! doesnt mean i dont get poor. climbing does that to your wallet. i need a job


 
hahahaha 

well there you go....
you probably hae access to steel milling tools aswell... make me some bridge plates 



Wretched said:


> Bet you're glad it's cooler today!


 
not really.... cause today... i couldnt do any work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

murphys law 



Raoul Duke said:


> Our weather has been all over the shop lately hasn't it


 
tell me about it lol
its actually still pretty humid at the moment


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 15, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> hahahaha
> 
> well there you go....
> you probably hae access to steel milling tools aswell... make me some bridge plates


 
whatever man! i dont know how much shipping costs are but if its not too much i definetly could! we can get stuff powder coated too so if that interests you... just pm me or whatever


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 18, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> whatever man! i dont know how much shipping costs are but if its not too much i definetly could! we can get stuff powder coated too so if that interests you... just pm me or whatever


 
hmm cheers man, i may look into this once i finish this 7string build 


progress
headstock cut (might change the tip depening what it looks like with machine heads on it)
















template everything.... always


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes. Template everything. 

Looking great so far.


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoa, what you doing to the headstock?

It looks much better now, but fits 16 strings.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yes. Template everything.
> 
> Looking great so far.


 
cheers man 




Banana Wedgie said:


> Whoa, what you doing to the headstock?
> 
> It looks much better now, but fits 16 strings.


 
what you talking bout lol


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 18, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> updates when nick sends me machine heads, so if theres no updates for a while, you blame him



 Those tuners are going nowhere until I get what's comin' to me, fatty.

Headstock looks good though, it looks very long from a few of those shots but its probably just the angle of the pic. Lookin good dude.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 18, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Those tuners are going nowhere until I get what's comin' to me, fatty.
> 
> Headstock looks good though, it looks very long from a few of those shots but its probably just the angle of the pic. Lookin good dude.


 
lol yea yea ill send the shit sooner or later 

cheers, the tip will get reshaped when i dry fit the machine heads and see how much space i have to play with 

Update....

got bored started shaping the neck

note, makore dust IS HORRIBLE....

again, if there are letters missing through out his post, i appologise, my keyboard is messed up..



roughing out the volute with a chisel







trying out a different method of holding the neck durng shaping....
thiswy the neck is fully supported and i wont smash my knuckles on anything... lol






roughing in the shape
















camera whore time... lol


























ignore my lovely sky blue workshop doors 






kinda gives you an idea f the headstock size 
















thats all, i might mask off the neck and wipe some finish on to the fretboard and fret it....

we shall see how i feel about it...

oh and the neck still has a bit of shaping to go....
will do the final stuff when its set in the body...


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good man, awesome work. Nice big angle on that stock too


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 19, 2010)

That seven you built earlier..  How much?


----------



## Daemon (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the new headstock.
Fantatistic work like usually.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 19, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Looking good man, awesome work. Nice big angle on that stock too


 
cheers and yes, i like the headstock angle 

(Ps. send machine heads)




Wi77iam said:


> That seven you built earlier..  How much?


 

are you eyeing down my personal 7?!?!?!?!?! 

if i was to agree to sell it i would probably refinish it and fix up the fretwork and make a new nut.... 

cant wait to get my hands on some mor mahogany and make another though... i have a feeling this will be in the next few months 



Daemon said:


> I love the new headstock.
> Fantatistic work like usually.


 
cheers man 
when are you starting your build thread


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 19, 2010)

really liking the headstock design on this. pretty much my ideal instrument! btw if you get a sec look at my 8 string build thread  what's the finish going to be like? oiled or lacquered or what? thanks for all these posts! im glued to this thread lol


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 19, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> really liking the headstock design on this. pretty much my ideal instrument! btw if you get a sec look at my 8 string build thread  what's the finish going to be like? oiled or lacquered or what? thanks for all these posts! im glued to this thread lol


 
thanks man,

im not sure about finish yet,
its between, gloss tung oil, satin tung oil, and a french polish, i think

i shall go check out your thread right....... . .... . . .. . . . . . now


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 19, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> are you eyeing down my personal 7?!?!?!?!?!



You never did post a video of how that thing sounds


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

my god your last neck was unhealthy thin. 

this one looks great though.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 19, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> You never did post a video of how that thing sounds


 
cause i have no camera 

i never finished the wiring either, push pull pot is no good 
one day i will fix it up lol



Customisbetter said:


> my god your last neck was unhealthy thin.
> 
> this one looks great though.


 hahahaha
well i havnt had much experience with 7's
so i went with what i thought would make it nice to play....
and actually the thin neck feels great, 

iv left this one a little thicker, but i may take it down....
this makore is horrid to shape... 
and the dust is horrible lol


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 21, 2010)

now...
i made a boo boo.... lol
thats what i get for making a bridge with mismatched saddles....
shit happens...

will figure something out....

will get onto that next week












now... rant time..

CARBATEC....
wtf?

i paid 30bux? for a sanding drum for my drill press....

i take it out of the packaging, 
make sure the bar is tight in it, 
tighten the screws on it, 
and change the insert to the smaller one......

i use it on one body.... smooth edges, nothing rough, nothing pointy...
then all of a sudden the paper kinks and the foam comes off the damn thing 

i take it out of the drill... take the paper off, and go in for closer inspection...

closer inpection reveals that it is just a bit of pine? painted to look like some kind of composite....
closer inspection reveals that the hole drilled in it where the bar is inserted to hold the paper in place, the hole ha a thin edge that flexes....

so much for being under the impression i was buying something of quality 

im sad


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2010)

Based on those pencil lines that's going to be a sweet carve contour on that top!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

goddamn i want a drum that big. mine is a tine 1.5 inch dealio.

sorry to hear about that turd.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 21, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Based on those pencil lines that's going to be a sweet carve contour on that top!


 
you will have to wait and see 




Customisbetter said:


> goddamn i want a drum that big. mine is a tine 1.5 inch dealio.
> 
> sorry to hear about that turd.


 
i think this one is 2.5 inch or 3inch.. i forget, 
i also have a 1inch one...

the reason i decided on these models is because they take a length of normal sandpaper.....

the other models, you have to purchase drum sandpaper... it was like 5bux each piece of sanpaper!!!!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 21, 2010)

Dude, condolences on the drum. Super weaksauce of Carbatec for shafting people with pine. 

But as others are saying, it's looking good and you're seemingly getting the hang of this. Those contours are going to look and feel awesome. Is this another tung oil recipient?

So what are your alternatives on the sanding drum front?


----------



## Daemon (Jan 21, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> when are you starting your build thread




WHEN I'LL START THE BUILD


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 21, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Dude, condolences on the drum. Super weaksauce of Carbatec for shafting people with pine.
> 
> But as others are saying, it's looking good and you're seemingly getting the hang of this. Those contours are going to look and feel awesome. Is this another tung oil recipient?
> 
> So what are your alternatives on the sanding drum front?


 
tell me about it.... bloody carbatec,
first they screw me around by not setting up my account properly, ending in me not recieving my xmas discount 
now this... 
my disc sander seems fine though *knock on wood*

not sure what i will do with the drum though....
ill probably just put a bit of double stick tape on there and see if i can use it, otherwise i will have to make a complaint 

lol

and cheers 

i think this might be another tung oiled one....
not sure just yet, 
i need to test the makore and see what makes it look best.... 
because there is a lil figure hiding in there




Daemon said:


> WHEN I'LL START THE BUILD


 
hurry up lazy ass 

25 piece neck and flame maple top?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

how about you skip on the tung oil and use...

SHIT i forgot the name of it... super shiny, kind of waxy?

goddamn ill remember it later.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 21, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> how about you skip on the tung oil and use...
> 
> SHIT i forgot the name of it... super shiny, kind of waxy?
> 
> goddamn ill remember it later.


 


tell meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

AH HA!

Tru-oil. i believe its called.

hope these work...


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 21, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> AH HA!
> 
> Tru-oil. i believe its called.
> 
> hope these work...


 

whos guitar is that?

looks good...

if i knew where to find some tru oil i would gab some.... lol

i could only manage to get my hands on tung oil...

hmmm


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 21, 2010)

that is a Douglas refinished by "Geoffrey Charles" over at the agile forums.

linkage...

Agile Guitar Forum - - Fulcrum Project II.


----------



## yacker (Jan 22, 2010)

Tru-oil is a type of gunstock oil made by the company 'birchwood casey' so you might be able to find it in a gun shop. I plan on using it (or at least experimenting with it) myself once I get a little further into building. Tru-oil is also apparently the same thing Jackson and Ernie Ball music man use on the back of their necks, just with a satin finish. 

I'm not sure how accessible it is in your area and I had very poor luck searching for a dealers list on their website. 

Oh, and sorry if I'm just repeating info you already know.


----------



## Daemon (Jan 22, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> hurry up lazy ass
> 
> 25 piece neck and flame maple top?



-_-' 
9 pieces and quilted top 
Tomorrow is D-Day 
Oh and i've forget :


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 22, 2010)

I been using 'birchwood casey' true oil for many many years before switching to my own finish...

True oil is great stuff but I dont recommend it for a shiny finish on a guitar because it does not dry as hard as a lacquer and scratches show up like a ninja...

In some cases it can also feel sticky depending which wood you are finishing with it...

Use it for satin finishes and it will be perfect, also the smell is divine, I could be breathing a true oil bottle for hours and hours  

You can buy true oil directly from LMI

Oil Finish - Information and Pricing at LMI

or from the original company

Birchwood

I'm not sure they can ship oversea so be sure to ask them first...
LMI does not ship oversea anymore thats why I had to find a better solution 

But have a friend buy a bottle in the us and ship it to you 

*warning *:its illegal do do that


----------



## bloodrunk666 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just as a heads up Andrew, I've ordered tru-oil and had it shipped to Aus from the UK. I know that theres a few sellers on ebay that ship it internationally...


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> that is a Douglas refinished by "Geoffrey Charles" over at the agile forums.
> 
> linkage...
> 
> Agile Guitar Forum - - Fulcrum Project II.


 
that was a neat idea with the stain to the scarf joint, i like that 
cheers for the link 



yacker said:


> Tru-oil is a type of gunstock oil made by the company 'birchwood casey' so you might be able to find it in a gun shop. I plan on using it (or at least experimenting with it) myself once I get a little further into building. Tru-oil is also apparently the same thing Jackson and Ernie Ball music man use on the back of their necks, just with a satin finish.
> 
> I'm not sure how accessible it is in your area and I had very poor luck searching for a dealers list on their website.
> 
> Oh, and sorry if I'm just repeating info you already know.


 
oh i know what tru oil is,

i actually did look into buying some before i decided to buy tung oil instead.....

the problem with the tru oil is buying a decent amount, 
it only comes in a small bottle from the gun shop, 
but i dont like buying small amounts of things...
always seems to run out at the most inconvenient times 

cheers man



Daemon said:


> -_-'
> 9 pieces and quilted top
> Tomorrow is D-Day
> Oh and i've forget :


 
lol, less talk, more build 




hufschmid said:


> I been using 'birchwood casey' true oil for many many years before switching to my own finish...
> 
> True oil is great stuff but I dont recommend it for a shiny finish on a guitar because it does not dry as hard as a lacquer and scratches show up like a ninja...
> 
> ...


 
good to see your back around the forum haha 

i can buy it locally, 

you are right, i have noticed in the finish section of my stew mac and LMI catologues that they say they will not ship liquids or flamable material by air,
same deal with rare earth magnets...





bloodrunk666 said:


> Just as a heads up Andrew, I've ordered tru-oil and had it shipped to Aus from the UK. I know that theres a few sellers on ebay that ship it internationally...


 

cheers man, but it is readilly available in aus 
any gun shop should have it....

probably stupid of me not to check that out alot earlier since i have been shooting for almost 10 years


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 28, 2010)

shit looks legit.
didi i see a telecaster? is that gonna be a 7 aswell?


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 28, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> shit looks legit.
> didi i see a telecaster? is that gonna be a 7 aswell?


 
cheers,

tele will be a 6, possibly baritone


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 28, 2010)

Less talk more pics 

What are you doing up this early Andrew


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 28, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Less talk more pics
> 
> What are you doing up this early Andrew


 

LOL 

naa no more pics on this one....
i dont think i will be doing anything else on it for a long time,
trying to get my hnds on a set of wilkinson saddles, 
make up a bridge plate, then i will finish it 

i can give you pics of various other guitar related things i am doin at the moment....

here we go....

so, i have a 3 metre long slab of mahogany,
it was slabbed with a chainsaw mill i assume,
which leaves a pretty rough surface...
so i decided i wanted to see what the grain looked like...

i like to do things the hardway, so i did it with my trusty plane 






if my calculations are correct, i will get 6 bodies out of this, leaving me with an offcut at the end that i have no use for lol






my trusty plane






knocked off the rogh surface, this will do me fine, flat enough to safely run a saw over and be able to see the grain, just what i was after 











then the dog came and jumped in the pile of shavings i was sweeping up 







i also have also have two other slabs, iv asked some people to help me identify the timber, then i will figure out how i will use it 











and i have an amp comming in the mai next week for me to build a headshell for....

exciting aye??


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 29, 2010)

Whoa!

You could make a few bodies out of that slab 

Nice wood 

Is it wrong to compliment another man on his wood


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 29, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Whoa!
> 
> You could make a few bodies out of that slab
> 
> ...


 

when are you placing your order? 

and yes, i would be careful whos wood you compliment 



in the meantime, im on a search for parts


----------



## Internection (Jan 29, 2010)

would you sell just a blank body/ neck with all the spaces/ holes routed out of them?


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 1, 2010)

i should probably start a new thread?, im building a 6 string at the moment, and the amp arrived yesterday so i will start he headshell soon....

wont be any more on this 7 build for a while 
(this mahogany is 5cm thick lol)
























Internection said:


> would you sell just a blank body/ neck with all the spaces/ holes routed out of them?


 
naa, im not having somone else take credit for my product


plus, the way i build, all the parts need to be on hand to check fit etc.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 1, 2010)

What amp is that? i didn't see you mention it above..


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 1, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> What amp is that? i didn't see you mention it above..


 

good question man,
the dude who sent it to me built it himself, 
he is building another one as we speak,

i should get the info


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 1, 2010)

and what the hell is a 5y3gt? 

inB4 Google.

i can't wait to see the cabinet. you going to Tolex or stain it?


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 1, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> and what the hell is a 5y3gt?
> 
> inB4 Google.
> 
> i can't wait to see the cabinet. you going to Tolex or stain it?


 

its a tube lol...


would you tolex this?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 1, 2010)

^Yes, but only because my entire rig needs to be ORANGE.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 1, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^Yes, but only because my entire rig needs to be ORANGE.


 

LOL idiot 


i asked my mate to give me specs on the amp,
he said this:

aa764 champ
5w or so clean output
6v6gt power tube
5y4 valve rec
an overspecced power transformer

5y4 valve rec


started measuring up the amp (have to make sure i have enough room in the shell to remove and install valves...)
















cleaned up the 6er body im working on











untill next time 

im busy watching my parkway drive dvd and checking out this 7 strng TOM i just got in the mail...


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

rough






sanded a bit











hmmm 3/3 headstock on a tele?  lol


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 3, 2010)

why exactly is that neck clamped to the tele?


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> why exactly is that neck clamped to the tele?


 
no reason really lol

just felt like doin a mock up


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 4, 2010)

well, turns out that TOM bridge i recieved in the mail yesterday might just be good enouh for this 7... 
iv never used a 7 TOM before... 
shall be interesting....























































































might glue the neck in on the weekend or something...


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 4, 2010)

Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Cant wait to see the finished product.


 

me too


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you use that huge rasp to make these? 

im doing my RGD carves tomorrow so i need all the help i can get.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 5, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Did you use that huge rasp to make these?
> 
> im doing my RGD carves tomorrow so i need all the help i can get.


 

chisel and scraper mostly, i only use the rasp when i hit wierd grain towards the middle of the carves


take it slow...


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2010)

Love the deep cutaway on that lower horn and the asymmetrical body shape!


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 8, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Love the deep cutaway on that lower horn and the asymmetrical body shape!


 
thanks man,

i try to keep the body shape and carves "flowing", easy on the eyes


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet cab. those sides are gonna look sick.


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 8, 2010)

This is awesome, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 8, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> sweet cab. those sides are gonna look sick.


 
thanks 



guitar4tw said:


> This is awesome, can't wait to see it finished.


 
cheers 

the hard part is figuring out how to mount it to the shell lol, the dude didnt realy plan for that when he built it i guess


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 10, 2010)

Sexcellent!


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Sexcellent!


 

 cheers


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 11, 2010)

wow! that amp is looking sweeeeeet! what kind of finish are you putting on it?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 11, 2010)

not orange tolex.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 11, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> wow! that amp is looking sweeeeeet! what kind of finish are you putting on it?


 
thanks man 
not sre about the finish yet, will have to talk to the owner,
we have also decide to make the corners of the cutout a bit sharper...



Customisbetter said:


> not orange tolex.


 
LOL shut up 

whoops, stupid photobucket....

my pics will be back up on the 20th


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 6, 2010)

BUMP! where are you andrew?!


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 11, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> BUMP! where are you andrew?!


 
yo yo yo LOL

i have been busy 


heres some pics (when i say handbuild, i mean handbuilt lol)





















7 got its neck glued in while i had the glue out lol











round overs done by me, with a block plane 




































now i have to source some feet and a handle and figure out what i will be using to finish it (tung oil i guess)

and i will do some more work on the 7 string soon

in thementime i have another 2, 6 strings in progress and a headless in planning stages as well as a whole lot of repairs lined up,
among other things


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks boss as always andrew!


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 11, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Looks boss as always andrew!


 

cheers man


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 13, 2010)

oh. my. god.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 13, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> oh. my. god.


 

you like? 


iv got wood











but oh no, didnt see this till i got home 











i also have a new straight edge






the loan guitar, no idea what to do with the headstock, just sketched a typical esp based one on there for now






ahhh projects


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 13, 2010)

looks fucking AWESOME
what kind of mahogany is that? also fyl at that massive crack
i had a similar moment with the walnut for my 8. ill get a pic for you  you may cry

also, for that headstock do a 3x3 gnarlcore thing that is metalish


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 13, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> looks fucking AWESOME
> what kind of mahogany is that? also fyl at that massive crack
> i had a similar moment with the walnut for my 8. ill get a pic for you  you may cry
> 
> also, for that headstock do a 3x3 gnarlcore thing that is metalish


 
cheers man,

thats african mahogany,
the crack makes me sad  lol

hmmm i could do a 3/3 headstock,
but the idea was to keep it as standard as possible (based on a few of the guitars i have been asked to work on so far, ibanez/jackson/esp/kramer) but have my body design and headstock design hopefully,
since it will be lent out to people when i do restrings and stuff on their guitars, i want it to be easilly adapted to,
if that makes sence lol


----------



## flo (Mar 13, 2010)

Love this thread


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 13, 2010)

flo said:


> Love this thread


 
thanks


----------



## Iceblade (Mar 13, 2010)

Awe-some! Thanks for sharing your work, Andrew. It looks fantastic. 

Regs,
Jeff


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 13, 2010)

Iceblade said:


> Awe-some! Thanks for sharing your work, Andrew. It looks fantastic.
> 
> Regs,
> Jeff


 
no worries  
thanks


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 14, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> cheers man,
> 
> thats african mahogany,
> the crack makes me sad  lol
> ...




ahh! wow that is service  like a courtesy guitar haha.
and yeah the crack makes me sad! something not too metal but metal then? sweet. kramer banana? only not as ott?


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 14, 2010)

i love the contour (i think thats the word) of that double cutaway. its the sex.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> i love the contour (i think thats the word) of that double cutaway. its the sex.



+1


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 14, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> ahh! wow that is service  like a courtesy guitar haha.
> and yeah the crack makes me sad! something not too metal but metal then? sweet. kramer banana? only not as ott?


 
exactly a courtesy guitar, the tele will probably be one too if i ever decide to finish it haha,

im still sulking over the crack 

now im thnking a cock stock (thats 3/3) haha



vhmetalx said:


> i love the contour (i think thats the word) of that double cutaway. its the sex.


 
thanks man


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 14, 2010)

about damn time you worked on this. 

 loving the progress.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 15, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> about damn time you worked on this.
> 
> loving the progress.


 
oh give me a break, iv been busy!! 

more pics to come, might do some routing or something tomorrow,

have a mate commin over to get a tour of the workshop tomorrow, might make him help me come up with a new design and do some sanding for me, ahhh slave labour


----------



## yacker (Mar 15, 2010)

Gotta be careful if the courtesy guitar ends up better then the guitar you're repairing........you know how that goes.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Mar 15, 2010)

You so should have made a thread about the "Foam Incident" Andrew


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 15, 2010)

yacker said:


> Gotta be careful if the courtesy guitar ends up better then the guitar you're repairing........you know how that goes.


 
hahaha ythat may be a problem, 
might have to install a tracking device  





Raoul Duke said:


> You so should have made a thread about the "Foam Incident" Andrew


 
bahahahahaha!!!! oh god, the boys on here would get a good laugh out of that one


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 16, 2010)

still waiting on a handle...

all the roundovers done, couple of crappy bits filled, some glue residue to get off in various spots...

ready for some major sanding 













bit of a mock up to see if i even got the neck angle right, 















another design


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 16, 2010)

you gonna do a cab with that head?


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> you gonna do a cab with that head?


 

good question man,

im sure i have talked about it with the customer in the past, 
but i very much doubt i would be able to find another piece of this wood with the same amount of figure in it....

but if i can, i will be building a cab to match


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 18, 2010)

stewmac does it again... fretslots are of varying widths






sandy sandy


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 18, 2010)

wait wut?


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 18, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> wait wut?


 
what? lol


----------



## yacker (Mar 18, 2010)

I would guess he was wondering what the "stewmac does it again... fretslots are of varying widths" statement was about........if not then at least that's what I'm wondering.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah thats what i was wondering. the slots are too wide for fret tangs? That is ridiculous.


----------



## AthenaInlay (Mar 18, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> stewmac does it again... fretslots are of varying widths



I know what you mean. I've gotten varying widths and varying depth slots from both stewmac and lmi. I suppose that's what I get for looking at them under magnification. It's only really bothered me when I was trying to do something really precise and stop just short of the fret slots. It actually came out ok, but the variations made me a bit nervous.

...Ath


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 18, 2010)

yacker said:


> I would guess he was wondering what the "stewmac does it again... fretslots are of varying widths" statement was about........if not then at least that's what I'm wondering.


 


Customisbetter said:


> yeah thats what i was wondering. the slots are too wide for fret tangs? That is ridiculous.


 


AthenaInlay said:


> I know what you mean. I've gotten varying widths and varying depth slots from both stewmac and lmi. I suppose that's what I get for looking at them under magnification. It's only really bothered me when I was trying to do something really precise and stop just short of the fret slots. It actually came out ok, but the variations made me a bit nervous.
> 
> ...Ath


 
exactly, the slots are of varying widths,
i havnt checked the depths but it wouldnt suprise me if they vary too lol...
iv ordered a handfull of boards from stewmac and they have all had issues

i was wonderiing why the first stewmac board wouldnt hold the frets in, i always assumed the fretwire didnt match the slots, but now i guess that was also just dodgy slots...
i started gluing my frets in after that,

i will be moving to LMI boards now, and no more maple -_-


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 18, 2010)

why don't you just slot them yourself?


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> why don't you just slot them yourself?


 
accuracy

if im going to be selling guitars at high prices, i will only do so if the quality is high,

i have tried cutting my own fretslots in the past, but i wasnt happy with any of it,

i was going to buy a fretslotting mitrebox and saw from stewmac,
but i weighed it up and basically its not one of those thngs that "pays fo itself" when you thnk about it,

you pay 300? for the mitrebox and a template (meaning you can only slot 25.5 and 24.whatever gibson is.... where as i need 25.5, 26.5, 27, 27.5, 28) i could get those templates cnced. but thats more money....
ontop of buying the mitrebox for a huge price, you have to stockup on fretboard blanks,

money money money,

where as i can pay 50bux of so for a board that is acurately slotted (they use a gang saw i think...) and more or less ready to glue down,

sure in the future i will probably get my fretboards cut for me on a cnc since i plan to use some really nice australian woods and also plan to start fanned fre builds....

but for now, the slotted boards are the best way to go


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 20, 2010)

matter of preference i guess, I sort of like the challenge and I can hold myself accountable for any cock ups. Also it lets me do everything even more to my ideals. Like on my 8, I made it so the frets were more offset at the nut end than the bridge because I knew that the pickup was going to be straight. I think its like 1 1/4" at the nut and 3/4" at the bridge


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey andrew, i guess LMII has more of a quality delivering boards, you should try them!


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 20, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> matter of preference i guess, I sort of like the challenge and I can hold myself accountable for any cock ups. Also it lets me do everything even more to my ideals. Like on my 8, I made it so the frets were more offset at the nut end than the bridge because I knew that the pickup was going to be straight. I think its like 1 1/4" at the nut and 3/4" at the bridge


 
well im all up for fucking around on prototype builds, 
but if im taking commissions then everything will be 100%
im not one to give out dodgy products, even if it means redoing the whole lot...
i dont care, 
my names on everything i build, its gotta be perfect 



Jeroenofzo said:


> Hey andrew, i guess LMII has more of a quality delivering boards, you should try them!


 
depending on the quality of the fretboards im looking to get cnc'ed for me, i will probably be trying them soon


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought an LMI board yesterday, ill give a review wednesday when it arrives.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 20, 2010)

ive been curious about the LMI boards, as well as the neck blanks...id like to order a board but its gonna be extended, which i wasnt sure if they will slot extended scales..

i really want to do my own neck and see if i can do it...slotted boards would definitely help...and a huge tutorial on fretting hahaha, ive read alot, but it seems that fretting/shaping the board is the most mysterious part of the builds for me..


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I bought an LMI board yesterday, ill give a review wednesday when it arrives.


 
wheres the build thread??!?



paintkilz said:


> ive been curious about the LMI boards, as well as the neck blanks...id like to order a board but its gonna be extended, which i wasnt sure if they will slot extended scales..
> 
> i really want to do my own neck and see if i can do it...slotted boards would definitely help...and a huge tutorial on fretting hahaha, ive read alot, but it seems that fretting/shaping the board is the most mysterious part of the builds for me..


 

go to the LMI site,
they are the only company that offers baritone boards straight up,
they also offer to radius it for you...

fretting is one of those things that you either get right the first time, or have to practice...

im not sure if LMI have dvds or books,
but i have the Dan Erlewine fretting series dvds, from stew mac, and they helped,

theres a fat dude on youtube who has 12 or so videos of him going through a refret of a strat and an lp, have a look for the videos. (you will know its the right guy if he is wearing some hideous pants haha)

to put it lightly, if your fretboard is preped nicely, and you press your frets in at an even pressure, you will have less leveling to do,

like anything, you get better each time you do it 

also i hate people who whinge about making necks lol, 
if your gonna commit to building a guitar, jump in with both feet and just do the lot 
not to mention the feeling you get when you play the guitar YOU have made for the first time,
(also the feeling you get when you show it off to people  ) hahaha


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 20, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> wheres the build thread??!?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-and-customizations/113090-7-strat-build.html

its easy to lose threads in this massive section.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-and-customizations/113090-7-strat-build.html
> 
> its easy to lose threads in this massive section.


 

iv been saying, make a seperate section for build threads for the last year, good to see they finally did it......

although, it should not be called luthiery...

on another note, not much progress yet, hurry up


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 20, 2010)

i pout in some progress on my RGD build but they haven't moved it in here yet. i think i might have reported it wrong.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> i pout in some progress on my RGD build but they haven't moved it in here yet. i think i might have reported it wrong.


 

 they just moved my thread in


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 20, 2010)

i reported it for ya.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> i reported it for ya.


 cheers big ears


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 23, 2010)

found some feet finally,












got out the orbital and gave the surfaces a quick swipe to get rid of the glue residue and crap, will clean up the edges tomorrow
















figured inside and out.. lol










getting ready to rout the control cavity,
the piece of acrylic is there so i can multi task and make an acrylic template before the mdf starts going furry,
plan is to make up a couple of acrylic templates, and get a fw drawn i cad, and go get them all made from steel


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice work dude, good to see you planning to steer away from crappy limited use MDF templates.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 23, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> cheers big ears




oh my god.










hahahahaha...of course your aussie, so you should get this.my last band idolized chopper...we had him on a shirt..and i just love Eric Bana movies..i liked his dad made fun of his hawaiian shirt..his dad must be badass.


stop sawin at it and jus cut it off!


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 23, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Nice work dude, good to see you planning to steer away from crappy limited use MDF templates.


 
well my mdf templates really are showing signs of wear, not to mention the double sided tape leaves huge amounts of residue, due to the heat we are getting here.....
the tape peels off perspex and acrylic pretty well, 
but hopefully i can get some steel ones done...

pics to come



paintkilz said:


> oh my god.
> 
> hahahahaha...of course your aussie, so you should get this.my last band idolized chopper...we had him on a shirt..and i just love Eric Bana movies..i liked his dad made fun of his hawaiian shirt..his dad must be badass.
> 
> ...


 
LOL ahh good old chooper


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 24, 2010)

rout rout rout
































time to work on the heel and finish shaping the neck















































headshell


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 24, 2010)

thats looking real nice. you probably dont wanna say on here but how much would something like that go for?


----------



## audibleE (Mar 24, 2010)

Such nice curves on that axe. Damn sexy but still point and mean. They just keep getting better and better!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 24, 2010)

my goodness that is beautiful  i hope you're not going to cover it up with a colour


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 25, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> thats looking real nice. you probably dont wanna say on here but how much would something like that go for?


 
we talking the head or the axe?

i havnt really worked out my prices yet, will do that soon i guess.. lol



audibleE said:


> Such nice curves on that axe. Damn sexy but still point and mean. They just keep getting better and better!


 
cheers man 
there will be more comming sooon, waiting on hardware



tonywozere said:


> my goodness that is beautiful  i hope you're not going to cover it up with a colour


 
NO COLOUR!!!!! 
i dont like stains and paint, when you shell out decent amounts of money for decent looking wood, you wanna show it off 

that being said, i do have plans to do a few not so common coloured paint jobs in the future (over mahogany bodies)


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats looking good.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Thats looking good.


 
thanks man


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, I like that shape, too!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 25, 2010)

highly figured wood is highly figured.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 25, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Yeah, I like that shape, too!


 
cheers 



Customisbetter said:


> highly figured wood is highly figured.


 
justa bit


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 25, 2010)

oh my golly goodness.
that amp head is lush. 

that guitars shit though......


----------



## synrgy (Mar 25, 2010)

Looking great, as always. SO jealous of your skills and work space.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Put that head shell back for 2 weaks , wet sand, rePoly, putback 2 weeks, wetsand , repoly...... do this till the clear coat gets really thick.. It would look crazy.... I saw this technique on some wood shop show on tv... Made a thick glass like clearcoat.. wow! Just an idea I had when i saw how nice it looks already.. I bet that is for someone else tho?
Edit.. It may have been 1 week between aplications/sanding.... 
It was along time ago when i saw that tv show...Stuck in my mind because the wooden box the guy made looked so amazing with that real thick clear coat... it sorta magnifyed the wood grain .. if that makes since...


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 26, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> oh my golly goodness.
> that amp head is lush.
> 
> that guitars shit though......


 
hahahahaha you bitch!!! 



synrgy said:


> Looking great, as always. SO jealous of your skills and work space.


 
cheers man,

my work space is actually getting too small, im considering extending soon,
which means new machines to fill the space  

as for skills.... i dont have many 



Evil7 said:


> Put that head shell back for 2 weaks , wet sand, rePoly, putback 2 weeks, wetsand , repoly...... do this till the clear coat gets really thick.. It would look crazy.... I saw this technique on some wood shop show on tv... Made a thick glass like clearcoat.. wow! Just an idea I had when i saw how nice it looks already.. I bet that is for someone else tho?
> Edit.. It may have been 1 week between aplications/sanding....
> It was along time ago when i saw that tv show...Stuck in my mind because the wooden box the guy made looked so amazing with that real thick clear coat... it sorta magnifyed the wood grain .. if that makes since...


 
im not using poly 

im using tung oil, i should get a good finish with it,
im not really looking for a thick finish,
i want to show off the wood and figure as best i can
see how we go


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuck that looks awesome. Tung Oil rules.


----------



## Andrew_B (Mar 26, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Fuck that looks awesome. Tung Oil rules.


 
cheers fatty


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 1, 2010)

i think two more coats and ill be done...
handle arrived today, i thought i said black... but oh well lol







going to try and get a faceplate made up.... when i finish designing it.. lol


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 1, 2010)

Re: Your latest progress on the guitar - nice clean routes for the control cavity. And major props for routing the coverplate so it sets into the guitar. I have some expensive customs where the plastic plate is NOT inset, and that lack of detail drives me nuckin' futz!


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 1, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Re: Your latest progress on the guitar - nice clean routes for the control cavity. And major props for routing the coverplate so it sets into the guitar. I have some expensive customs where the plastic plate is NOT inset, and that lack of detail drives me nuckin' futz!


 
cheers, 
i like my stuff to be streamline, low profile....

i dont like aything sticking out that doesnt need to be,
i even countersink my screws just that lil bit deeper so you dont feel them if you run you hand along tthe back, also helps them not get caught on pants if someone uses the wrong screwdriver and wrecks the head of the screw


----------



## wubisbetter (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 2, 2010)

wubisbetter said:


> Gorgeous


 
thanks


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 24, 2010)

been busy building a new workbench and fixing up the workshop....

i also decided to personalise my tool cabinet 






the headshell is pretty much done...
just trying to get a faceplate engraved so i can get rid of those ugly stickers.... and im waiting for my name plates to arrive....
then it will be sent off to the customer...





















also did some more work on the makore 7...
im loving this wood...
will be using it ALOT more in the future 

precision ground hole placement


----------



## flo (Apr 24, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


>



Cool background

The axe looks really awesome. Wood, contours, woodwork... 
And you get a big + for using an oil finish!


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 24, 2010)

flo said:


> Cool background
> 
> The axe looks really awesome. Wood, contours, woodwork...
> And you get a big + for using an oil finish!


 

LOL
give me a break... it was the only towel i had in the workshop that was clean 

thanks man


----------



## beneharris (Apr 26, 2010)

this stuff is awesome, im subscribing!

i REALLY like that head.


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 27, 2010)

beneharris said:


> this stuff is awesome, im subscribing!
> 
> i REALLY like that head.


 

thanks man


----------



## Andrew_B (May 23, 2010)

havnt been on here much lately,

i have a refret job for a member of this forum and some other odd jobs.. lol

drilled some holes in a headstock and put ratchet straps on my neck jig...

fun fun joy joy
there will be more building in the next month or so when i get paid... 

















also smashed the insert on my bandsaw, not good


----------

